# Finally fixed my computer



## schielrn (Feb 13, 2009)

After going through a virus attack, losing a hard drive, 
fighting off hackers, 
upgrading all my software, installing fire-walls, being threatened with being cut-off by my email provider, 
and a host of other problems... 


I have fixed my computer...

and NOW it works exactly the way I want it to!

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/27822368@N02/3277085679/" title="computer by ravenwlfpc, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3443/3277085679_d8c8c7e393.jpg" width="400" height="387" alt="computer" /></a>


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 14, 2009)

I think it's time I upgrade my machine too


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 14, 2009)

My wife fried my home desktop yesterday so I'm now in the market for a new one (desktop that is!) - I reckon I could use her guilt to give the OK to a beer tap upgrade


----------



## VoG (Feb 14, 2009)

I used to have one of *these* on my old rig. It was just a novelty because it drew so much current the PC tended to reboot  - I see they've now added a warning about low wattage PSUs.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Feb 14, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> My wife fried my home desktop yesterday so I'm now in the market for a new one (desktop that is!)


I'm glad you qualified that!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 16, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> My wife fried my home desktop yesterday so I'm now in the market for a new one (desktop that is!) - I reckon I could use her guilt to give the OK to a beer tap upgrade



One advantage of the beer tap upgrade -- if it fries again, you have an extinguisher at the ready 

Denis


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 16, 2009)

SydneyGeek said:


> One advantage of the beer tap upgrade -- if it fries again, you have an extinguisher at the ready
> 
> Denis



Now why would you waste good beer like that?  I think it should come with an ejector for the keg so that if it fries at least the beer will be safe.


----------



## Angie1313 (Feb 16, 2009)

omg that's awesome!!  How difficult was that to do?  I have a friend who would love something like that for his birthday!


----------



## RoryA (Feb 16, 2009)

Based on this, it's 80 hours to make one into a coffee percolator; probably less for beer on tap!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 16, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Now why would you waste good beer like that? I think it should come with an ejector for the keg so that if it fries at least the beer will be safe.


 
Absolutely! But it's been common practice if you're driving in the Outback... put half a dozen cans on the back floor and let them roll around. If you get a fire in the engine bay, crack the cans and aim! 
Of course, you keep some other beers under the right conditions so you can partake of some refreshment 

Denis


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 17, 2009)

We know all about Aussie outback driving: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/7397867.stm


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 17, 2009)

Hmmmm...

Reminds me of crossing the Karoo on our annual holiday to Cape Town, sitting in the cargo section of a station wagon and playing with our toys -- at about 150 kph. Seatbelts? What seatbelts?

Denis


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 19, 2009)

Aaaah Cape Town, my home town (well nearly, Stellenbosch actually)...

Yeh that's the South african way.  It's not unusual to stack a few R100 notes with your license so that when you get pulled by a cop he may just take the cash and let you off.  In SA a law only applies if you cannot afford to bribe your way out of trouble.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Feb 19, 2009)

Strangely, we never got as far as Stellenbosch (not as a destination in itself) but went that way once when we took the Garden Route home to Jo'burg. 

I wasn't a driver when we lived there so can't comment on the licence trick, but it wouldn't surprise me.

Denis


----------



## Oorang (Feb 20, 2009)

Angie1313 said:


> omg that's awesome!! How difficult was that to do? I have a friend who would love something like that for his birthday!


Is your "friend" you?


----------

